# smoking mahi



## meyring81 (Apr 11, 2011)

What temp and how long should I smoke the mahi filets I have? I am going to be using them in a fish dip  .


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2011)

Smoke for an hour and then finish in the oven or skillet till it flakes. Fish takes smoke quick and you can overpower it .

 if you have enough try a few pieces and pull at 1 hr   &  2hrs and see which is better.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

Have not smoke Mahi, but I have grilled it over charcoal and it is awesome! I mix soy sauce and sesame oil 50/50 with a splash of lemon juice, then let the mahi sit in that for about 30 minutes, toss it on a charcoal grill and get a good hot sear on it as it cooks (it cooks fast!). Super tastey, fast, and easy!

If you want more of a smokey flavor do the above, but about 4-5 minutes before you put the fish on put a chunk of "flavor" wood on you coals, it will ad a nice light smoke flavor without over powering the fish.


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

What J said. ^^^ I've done it with Italian dressing . Grill it hot and quick. Good stuff!! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

I let it go on the smoker at 225 with hickory until done. For a rub I use EVOO & cajun seasoning. It makes a great fish dip or meal.


----------



## meyring81 (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you foil your filets or put them directly on the rack. I am using a mes.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 14, 2011)

You can put them directly on the rack, just make sure your racks are clean and give them a quick spray of Pam right before you put the fish on. Mahi is a very dense meat so it holds together really well.


----------

